# 67 Engine Number Question



## BarSundown (Feb 2, 2005)

My PHS paperwork says the engine number should be 031721. The number on the block is actually 231721. Did they drop the zero and add a 2 for Pontiac? Or do I have a problem? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I can’t imagine a report from Historic Services being wrong.

Know what, it's possible they hit the 2 on the numeric keypad instead of the 0. Fax them for a free confirmation.


----------

